# Chase and Status!



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

Just got back from seeing these guys play at the Hatfield Forum last night as part of there live tour, My god these guys are good. There was such an atmosphere in there, and i never in a million years expected dubstep/D+B to provoke the crowd into dancing like it was almost a metal concert. 

Wow. I am speechless. Even the support/warm up band, playing real heavy deep dubstep were spot on and for once, the sound at a live gig was spot on. 

Well worth going to watch if your a fan. 

Ted.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Had tickets to go tooo! Wish I had now but family had to come first dam it


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

Cool, I like chase and status, wouldnt mind seeing them one day


----------



## johnnybond (May 19, 2008)

Sweet, I saw them at rockness followed by a pendulum dj set. Was amazing!


----------

